# General > Business >  A Fairer Highland

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*A Fairer Highland* 

 The Highland Council has confirmed its ongoing commitment to advancing equality of opportunity and tackling discrimination by publishing its new plan,  A Fairer Highland.   The plan sets out arrangements for gathering information and developing outcomes that affect people on the basis of disability, race, gender reassignment, age, marriage and civil partnership, pregnancy and maternity, religion or belief, sex, and sexual orientation.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

